# Anyone knows what kind of snail this is?



## Memphis (Nov 5, 2011)

I have NO idea where this little fellow came from.










I saw it crawling on my glass today. I use to have a black Mystery Snail until it died couple months ago, so there is no way it could come from it. I do have life plants in my tank for about a month and they were inspected for any hitch hikers aka pond snails. 

I know this fellow doesn't look like a pond snail, (I have seen baby pond snails) so I am really hoping it's a baby Mystery Snail that survived. 

Any one with snail knowledge can tell me what kind of snail it is?


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

it looks to be a mystery


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Do you have any pics looking above, of the shell?


----------



## Memphis (Nov 5, 2011)

If I see it again roaming on the glass, I will take a picture looking above. I'm seriously hoping it is a Mystery Snail and there is only one...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It actually looks like Ramshorn snail to me


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

i want that snail


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> It actually looks like Ramshorn snail to me


That's what I was thinking...why I wanted to see the shell.;-)


----------



## Memphis (Nov 5, 2011)

I see it roaming again. I'm starting to wonder he comes out at night, and hides during the day. I took a picture above it the best as I can.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Yep, ramshorn.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

also a common hitchhiker on plants, but they come is all sorts of pretty colors. We have blues, albinos, leopards, reds, browns, a friend of mine has some pinks.

lol


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

I had some gorgeous pinks once...


and blue


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Snails as well as most algae eaters are nocturnal so yes, you'll see him during the night more often and they usually hide in the day unless there's no hiding spots ^_^


----------



## Memphis (Nov 5, 2011)

Skyewillow said:


> also a common hitchhiker on plants, but they come is all sorts of pretty colors. We have blues, albinos, leopards, reds, browns, a friend of mine has some pinks.
> 
> lol



Just my luck then. I failed looking thoroughly on them plants. It must super tiny to not spot it. What to do with it is another story. I have more bottom dwelling fish then I have that are actual fish. I don't need algae clean up crew since I got a BN Pleco who is an algae crack addict. AND I have no clue about these type of snails since I only owned a Mystery one and I know lot about Pond Snails because of my brother's infestation with them.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

They can breed, but certainly not as fast as pond snails.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah Ramshorn won't breed as fast as pond snails, especially if you don't overfeed. If you keep to a minimum amount of food, they really won't multiply at all. I'd take a Ramshorn any day over pond snails ;-) they're cuter too. But just continue to feed the bottom feeders and he will eat along with it or your Betta will pick it off.

I did have a snail infestation in my sorority....DID being the key word. My girls promptly ate them all and whenever I get a new smaller snail, it's gone within a day >.> so I could have larger snails but they eat all the babies lol which is good in a way.


----------

